# steuersatz kaputt??



## hugo34 (24. November 2009)

hallo 
hab ein problem 
und zwar hab ich meine gabel rausgebaut und später wieder reingebaut 
und jetzt kann ich nicht lenken wenn ich es fest zieher oder die gabel fackel 
und die kann mann mir der hand los machen 
brauche hilfe  danke im voraus


----------



## alliance-bmx (24. November 2009)

welcher steuersatz, welcher rahmen, welche gabel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugo34 (24. November 2009)

der steuersatz ist von eastern bikes, internal 
rahmen und gabel auch ist ein komplett von eastern bikes
metalhead rahmen 2009 
Eastern Bikes Slim Style gabel


----------



## alliance-bmx (24. November 2009)

ok, 
-gabelkonus is drauf?
-passend das lager drauf? (so dass es nach *oben* "spitz" zu läuft)
-dann die gabel samt lager in den rahmen!
-von oben das lager drauf! (so dass es nach *unten* "spitz" zu läuft)
-dann den konus mit dem schlitz rauf! (so dass er nach *unten* "spitz" zu läuft) 
-jetzt kommt die kappe! (muss nicht, sieht aber besser aus 
-klappt noch immer nicht? schleift die kappe am rahmen? dann muss eine dünne scheibe zwischen kappe und konus, die liegt einem neuen steuersatz bei!
-wenn das alles nicht hilft musst du dein problem vielleicht nochmal genauer schildern!
viel erfolg


----------



## hugo34 (24. November 2009)

danke werds morgen nochmal machen 
oder kann es sein das sich das alles setzen muss 
hatte das früher mal beim kollegen der is ers ne weil mitn bisschen wackeln gefahren hat dann wieder fester gezogen und dann gings wieder


----------



## RISE (24. November 2009)

Alles wieder korrekt zusammengebaut?
Genügend Spacer auf dem Gabelschaft?
Lager richtig rum eingesetzt?

Auf RideBMX gibts eine Videoanleitung, der Eastern Steuersatz hat aber noch so eine Kompressionsscheibe mit einem Schlitz drin, die musst du installieren, bevor die obere Kappe auf den Steuersatz kommt. 

http://bmx.transworld.net/videos/how-to-install-an-integrated-headset-with-alfredo-mancuso/


----------



## alliance-bmx (24. November 2009)

eigentlich funktioniert internal immer sofort und muss kaum nachgestellt werden!


----------



## hugo34 (24. November 2009)

ja ich glaube ich weiss wo der fehler liegt 
die scheibe mit dem schlitz is glaub ich am falschen ort danke


----------



## RISE (24. November 2009)

hugo34 schrieb:


> danke werds morgen nochmal machen
> oder kann es sein das sich das alles setzen muss
> hatte das früher mal beim kollegen der is ers ne weil mitn bisschen wackeln gefahren hat dann wieder fester gezogen und dann gings wieder



Nein, es sollte eigentlich gleich nach dem Einbau ohne Spiel und größere Widerstände laufen. Trotzdem sollte man nach einer Zeit nochmal überprüfen, ob der Steuersatz noch fest ist. 
Hast sicherlich nur irgendwelche Teile verwechselt, hab den Steuersatz selbst seit 2006 und er läuft problemlos.

Edit: Hach, zweimal war der alte Mann schneller.


----------



## hugo34 (25. November 2009)

so  hab alles noch ma neu gemacht, klappt wieder alles 100 pro 
wackelt nixx 
vielen dank


----------

